

Ask YC: what happened to Flowplayer? - caludio

It's been two days the Flowplayer web site has been totally down (HTTP 400). The down immediately followed the much awaited 3.1.1 release. Do you know what we possibly expect?
======
democracy
<http://flowplayer.org/> ? Works fine for me (Sydney, AU)

    
    
      20-May-2009

Flowplayer 3.1.1. is out!

Try proxy or anonymizer or google cached page

~~~
caludio
Wow, interesting. From St. Louis (Slicehost), and Italy I'm getting ERROR 400:
No Host matches server name www.flowplayer.org

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Works for me (in the UK).

Try not having the "www." (although that also works for me)

~~~
ravindra1982
Works for me (in the india).

